# Bending tool ???



## ksor (Sep 26, 2010)

I need some ideas for a bending tool for plates max 1mm brass and max 500mm wide - but of the kind where a relativily sharp edge is pressing the object into a V-shape - I dont know the right term for it in UK/US english.

Do you have some links ?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 26, 2010)

What you are looking for I think is a small sheet metal break.
I know there has been some discussion on these before. 
popular mechanics has published plans. 

Grizzly tools sells these . Cheap $25 US
G9951 18" Mini Mighty Bender






I have one similar to this 
T21320 12" Sheet Metal Machine $260 






Popular mechanics plans
1942

 Jan 1973
Tin


----------



## tel (Sep 26, 2010)

Something like this?
http://www.purplesagetradingpost.com/sumner/teardrop/sheetmetalbrake.html


----------



## ksor (Sep 26, 2010)

-->tel
Yeah, something like that - but I have a problem with all that stuff on each side !

The bending items - the upper knife and the lower V-block must be "free" on the sides because of object material there, something like this:






The yellow brass can also be bend upwards on the sides and maybe up an the left and down on the right side.

..... thinking, thinking .....

Maybe if the "knife" and the "V-block" can be changed and this way be just the right width ..... yeah, maybe that's an solution ! ;D ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 26, 2010)

The machine in second photo in the first post is a 3 in one machine slip roll shear and a box and pan press break. It will do what you are asking. 
What you are looking for is known as a finger brake AKA box and pan brake. 
these come in several forms a regular brake a press brake or dies. 
maybe this is more to your liking

Bending die set 4" fits in machinist vise .Could be used in a kurt vise as well depending on the bend. 
again affordable @$30 US




http://www.micromark.com/DELUXE-BENDING-DIE-SET-4-,8226.html

Tin


----------



## tel (Sep 26, 2010)

Good one Tin - that set would make a fine starting point for a small, upright brake, probably screw operated?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 26, 2010)

one of the shops I worked in had a hydraulic press break that was welded up of standard stock IIRC 4" wide max but it would bend 1/4 in by 2" with ease made a couple of Stainless steel ladders using that tool. as well as a couple others. 
Tin


----------

